
Timers in the Linux kernel, Part 2: Introduction to the clocksource framework - 0xAX
https://github.com/0xAX/linux-insides/blob/master/Timers/timers-2.md
======
DrTung
Thanks, good timing :-) of this article, been trying to understand why my new
fancy Skylake CoreI5-6500 crashes with "Switched to clocksource tsc" when
booting Ubuntu 14.04 (Ubuntu 15.10 works fine, so not a big problem).

